# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorBox V5.301 Released . Superfast Flashing Support, and Many More Added

## mohamed73

* AvatorBox V5.301 Released .*  * Release Date: May 01, 2011*  **   ******************************Avator Ver5.301 (1-05-2011)*****************************  New Features*   *1.[Global] in Global Settings open "Fastest program"
     2.[Mstar]Add the new boot support mstar
     3.[MTK] Fix the MTK IMEI bug
     4.[INF]Fix the Infineon 7880 1.3 Flash Bug
     5.Some Changes in GUI*       *Download New Exe AvatorBox_5.301 From Support Area*     *Another Update Very Soon With More Features !*    *Br.,* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **

----------


## narosse27

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------

